# what detailing sprays are people using?



## Tomep3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just wondered what other people are using as I only have used one (kleen freaks) and its pretty epic. The finish is brilliant.
Just wondered is there anythingelse worth trying or just stick with this?
I enjoy trying new products but if theres nothing really worth getting I wont bother wasting money.

Tom.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

sonax qd is popular at the moment


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Last Touch is still great imo


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Fk#425


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Optimum Detailer is really nice and leaves the paint super slick and non stick. Gtechniq C2v3 also is good mixed at 3-1 and it works out very cheap compared to anything else


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Both project 32 from Autobrite Direct and Finale from Auto Finease are great


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i use AF finale and DJ basics of bling quick detailer. Prefer the DJ bob spray and ordered the pro concentrate 1 litre bottle.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Tomep3 said:


> Just wondered what other people are using as I only have used one (kleen freaks) and its pretty epic. The finish is brilliant.
> Just wondered is there anythingelse worth trying or just stick with this?
> I enjoy trying new products but if theres nothing really worth getting I wont bother wasting money.
> 
> Tom.


You might want to look at this thread:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=302321&highlight=Quick+detailers

Variations on this question are asked quite frequently and as you will see there isn't a great deal of consensus, however, SONAX Brilliant Shine seems to be the flavor of the moment.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zaino Z6 / Z8..


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Angelwax QED for the win here :thumb:

http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=qed


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Kleen freaks is fine but it's the same stuff the polish car wash guys but at £8 a gallon from manufacturer so it's cheap stuff in a fancy bottle. Instead of AF, try waxtec . Their QDs perform identically and waxtec one is miles cheaper. My fave is dodo though, expensive but much better justified than some others.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

FK425
Zaino z6/z8


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Project 32 from Autobrite
Spray n Shine from Astonish


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK425, wicked gloss from this gear.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

FK425 for me too.


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Sonax Brilliant Shine QD 

I was persuaded by the rave reviews this stuff got on here and can confirm it is amazing!

I used this morning on my Steel Blue BMW and it glowed like never before. I haven't got round to rotary polishing the BMW yet, just clayed it and a coat of SRP last week. 
I washed it this morn and flashed round it with the Sonax QD, the results were brilliant.

I even wet it again an hour later to see if the beading and sheeting were as good as people were saying and it was. 
It repelled the water just as well as the rainX on the glass!

I've tried the Meguiars QD that came in the clay kit and its OK but nowhere near as good as Sonax Brilliant Shine.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Chemical Guys - Synthetic Quick Detailer
FK425
Project 32


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Chemical Guys Synthetic QD
Chemical Guys Ecosmart RU
Meguiars Ultimate QD
Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax


----------



## C0NAN (Jan 24, 2013)

Sonax Brilliant Shine!


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

AS Tango for me. Gives a great shine and beading


----------



## zedcor (Jan 9, 2011)

Optimum Instant Detailer & Gloss Enhancer but eyeing up some Sonax Brilliant Shine.


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

I use several, for different purposes.

These I use because they leave a nice shine:

Blackfire Midnight Sun Instant Detailer - Nice, somewhat warm shine.
Blackfire Wet Diamond Polymer Spray - Nice crisp shine.
Migliore Endurance Spray - Shine that gives the illusion that parts are bigger than they really are. I use it specifically to make the tiny bonnet of my Nissan Micra look more substantial.
Mothers Showtime Instant Detailer - Shine that makes my car look a bit "faster."

When I need a detailer spray just for spot cleaning, I use a home brew, that feels very lubricated.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Zaino Z8 for sealants, Victoria Wax QD for waxes.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Zaino Z6 or Z8 ftw :thumb:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Tango and reglaze:thumb:


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

Prima slick
Vics qd
last touch


----------



## twozme (Dec 27, 2012)

Autoglym Shine and Lube 54 for me,Works out about £6 per litre great price and good detailer


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

I use Zaino Z8 and Vics quick detailer.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Finish Kare #425 for me.

Exceptional gloss, versatile and very slick/anti static.


Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Another vote for the Sonax Brilliant Shine. Its astonishing stuff.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Valet Pro Citrus Bling is my favourite at the moment, there are plenty mentioned here I haven't tried yet but Citrus Bling works great for what I need which is a cost effective, versatile QD that adds a nice finish to paintwork.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

FK425 on sealants and light coloured paints, Britemax Spray n Shine on waxes and warmer colours.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've never used anything else so I have no basis for comparison but I find PB spray and wipe does a good job. That's said I've got Auto finesse finale QD on the next shopping list







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart reglaze


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

+1 PB
I also like CG qd/ speed wax ( awesome watermelon smell and super easy to wipe off)


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

at the moment I use PB Spray and Wipe / Spray and Gloss 
also have AF Finale
and when I see my beading is dropping down I use Dodo Juice Red Mist


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

FK425 - Great all rounder
Britemax Spray & Shine - Even better than the FK IMO
TW Ice Detailer - The best I've used for looks and water behaviour, but pants as a drying aid...


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I used to use Meguiar's Quik Detailer (the one in the red spray bottle) both as a clay lube and a general detailing spray, although I've switched to using my remaining stock just as a lube. 

For a general detailing spray I am now using Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Detailer, which has been exceptionally good (so much so a pro detailer that worked on my car recently queried whether the protection it had left behind was actually a far more expensive sealant, so good was the beading). The car was sealed with GardX in July 2012 and I only ended up with the bottle of Ultimate Quik Detailer because I bought it as an emergency Halfords purchase after my car got splattered with concrete as I drove to work along the M3. It kept the concrete soft so I could get it off without damaging the paintwork. 

When the Quik Detailer runs out, I will be switching to Dodo Juice Born Slippy Clay Lube. When the Ultimate Quik Detailer runs out, I will be switching to Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Detailing Spray. I bought 1L concentrate bottles of both last month having used both at the Dodo Juice/Detail My Ride overview day.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

GAVSY said:


> Sonax Brilliant Shine QD
> 
> I was persuaded by the rave reviews this stuff got on here and can confirm it is amazing!
> 
> ...


Nice review. We are loving it at the moment also :argie:


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

FK425 is a great qd super easy on/off and super finish. The Sonax Brilliant Shine qd is a tad more difficult to work with in my opinion as its not so slick as other qd's, but what a finish! Absolutely superb, and the beading is something else. Excellent product.


----------



## Aisamasa (Dec 8, 2009)

Zaino Z6 no question. At the moment i am using FK425 but i dont like it at all.


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

Denzle said:


> FK425 is a great qd super easy on/off and super finish. The Sonax Brilliant Shine qd is a tad more difficult to work with in my opinion as its not so slick as other qd's, but what a finish! Absolutely superb, and the beading is something else. Excellent product.


You have chance to use these 2 QD : Which one give the best finish ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Currently using:
Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer
Vics Wax QD
FK425


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

FK425, so glossy and slick


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Reload neat or diluted 1:1 for qd.
Next will be the sonax ;-)


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Bilt Hamber QD is my fave so far....


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

The Sonax in my opinion offers the better wet look finish. The beading ability far exceeds the FK as well. Both excellent products though.


----------



## IanGC (Apr 9, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Angelwax QED for the win here :thumb:
> 
> http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=qed


+1 For QED great product


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Currently using Reload which has been fantatsic offers great top up protection and it adds that extra wow to the car that I have found is hard to come by from products like fk452 and CG v7


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Zaino Z6, little of product gives a lot of gloss! Use after drying after every wash.
Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax for a wax top-up every 3 months, gives a smooth shiny finish, don't know how long it lasts though as I only used it for the first time last week.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Loved Angelwax QED until both bottles ran out (will restock at Waxstock). Now using Z6 which is fantastically easy and gives a great look


----------



## Tomep3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry I've not updated for a while, I decided to buy some poor boys qw+ which I've yet to try and for the sake of £3.50 I bought some turtle wax ice detailer, I'm not expecting anything brilliant from the turtle wax but at £3.50 its definatly worth trying!


----------



## Tomep3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Also next on my shopping list to try is the sonax and the fk452 if I can find it locally.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Artdeshine NGPS, antistatic dust formula which really works, deepens and gloss's the paint with super slickness and glide, there is no product like it on the market, trust me it's the business and very additive to use.


----------



## Tomep3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> Artdeshine NGPS, antistatic dust formula which really works, deepens and gloss's the paint with super slickness and glide, there is no product like it on the market, trust me it's the business and very additive to use.


Never heard of it. I will get it checked out mate


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> Artdeshine NGPS, antistatic dust formula which really works, deepens and gloss's the paint with super slickness and glide, there is no product like it on the market, trust me it's the business and very additive to use.


Interesting. What makes NGPS different from other spray sealant like Carpro Reload?


----------

